# what should I Do ?



## xtremesuperduty (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey , I am thinking about getting in to snow plowing, I have a lawn service and many of my customers are intrested in snow removal. But i was wondering if it would be wourth it to put a plow on my 03 f250 PSD i been getting prices for around $3500 or so , I also have two 24" snowblowers and a kubota 4x4 tractor with a loader and rear plow. Would it be worht it to spend the $3500 or should i use what i have? many of my customers drive ways go straight to the garage door how efficent is a plow in that situation? PS anyone ever plow with an atv?


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Lots of questions and you are burnin daylight. (runnin out of time) If you have customers, it is always worthwhile to put a plow on your truck specially if it is not an extend cab. (too long for a rookie)$3500 is bout market price. You may do a bit better but look at the dealer carefully. You are gonna need service/parts someday with any rig. find one with a good reputation selling name brand eqpt. Your blowers and tractor are great additions, but it might be too late to get adequate work. We don't use ATV's but I know lots of guys that do. Just remember it is a tool when you are working it, not a toy. Good Luck.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

I have used an atv for several years and it works great for residentual drives(straight, curved, & garage doors). Most drives 12' to 20' wide just take a couple of passes to clear up to 6". The answer to your qustions about current equipment lies in the setup of your customer base. (how close together are they=loading and unloading of equipment, how many customers=can you get them plowed in reasonable amount of time with current equipment) In my area contractors use a variety of equipment (4X4 Loader tractors, ATVS, Skidloaders, & Trucks). I guess it is up to the individual as to what piece of equipment works the best. In my opion, I think I would try it with what I have, see how it goes, re-equip if needed & increase in custmer base next year. Just for thought, an atv plow & salter setup cost about $600.00 to $850.00  
Hope all this helps,
Jared


----------



## xtremesuperduty (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks for the info guys.
But my truck is a super cab but i also have the short bed. I am realy thinking of getting an atv with a plow to put in the back of my truck because its about the same price as a plow setup and i can get year round use out of it since i do only residential at this time it seem like a good way to go. That way i wont have to haul a 20 foot trailer with my equipment (tractor, Blowers) on it when the roads are bad.


----------



## rusty gmc (Nov 2, 2003)

ok,here's what your not gonna want to hear,forget about the atv,park the nice new ford, and go get a disposable plowtruck. a '82 to 91 chevy will be the cheapest way in and probably the most cost-effective plow rig you will ever have.once you get a pile of contracts to service then maybe you should step up to a newer chevy,like maybe a 1995! trust me on this! why kill a brand new truck on a few $25.00 driveways?..no ,i am not a big GM man or a ford fanatic,but,dollar for dollar old GM stuff is the way to go. if you think about it all that old plow stuff got us here today!..$3500.00 will buy 2 good gmc plow trucks here in maine...good luck!!..ps ,those trucks may or may not take inspection stickers!payup


----------

